# FREE September 10th & 11th - Bobby's Trace at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*[size=14pt]FREE Today & Tomorrow September 10th & 11th at Amazon**

Bobby's Trace

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Book Profile for Bobby's Trace
Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you?     

Table of Contents

Chapter One: Bobby
Chapter Two: Mrs. Wickersham's Issue
Chapter Three: Break Point
Chapter Four: Marlin Fisk
Chapter Five: Choosing a Tie
Chapter Six: Fabulous Faye's
Chapter Seven: One Night with a Stranger
Chapter Eight: Father Paul
Chapter Nine: The Key
Chapter Ten: Connections
Chapter Eleven: Trinity
Chapter Twelve: The Ghost in the Machine
Chapter Thirteen: The Confession
Chapter Fourteen: The Vestibule
Chapter Fifteen: The Confessional
Chapter Sixteen: Recanting
Chapter Seventeen: The Garden of Hope
Chapter Eighteen: The Cell
Chapter Nineteen: The Flight of Angels​
Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Bobby's Trace

"A subtle and wry humor never detracts from the intensity of the characterizations, which rather unfold like the peeling of an onion to reveal unexpected layers and depths." - Rainbow Reviews

"The writing in Bobby's Trace was so fast-paced and charismatic that I wished there was much more." - Maureen Miller

"A thriller that M Night Shyamalan would be proud of."- Timothy Mulder

"Patterson has a way of including the reader in every thought, emotion and experience the characters have. This was a great book, a joy to read, and one I'll want to visit again." - Esmerelda Luv

"At times bizarre and terrifying yet also beautifully uplifting, Edward C Patterson has crafted a literary jewel." - R.W. Banks (Australia)

"Mr. Patterson writes with fluid elegance. You can put any person in the situation Perry's in, and Bobby too, male or female, and the premise still is a strong one. A sensitive read." - ellen george, Top 1000 Amazon Reviewer

"Patterson creates a supernatural haunting story of two lovers and religious intolerance. Readers of all genres will find something special in this novel." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"Bobby's Trace is a very well-written ghost story about love lost whose touch reaches beyond the grave. Good job, Mr. Patterson! " - Lila Pinord

"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." - Sandy Nathan

"The story was awesome. The twist ending made for a gripping finale that made you want to flip back and reread passages." - RedAdept, RedAdept Kindle Reviews

also available in Oh, Dainty Triolet http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BEDVSU

Edward C. PattersonAND*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Ed, welcome. Glad you found your way here. Thanks for the info on the book sale price.

L


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Kindle users:  this author has a wonderful gift.  He has written so many books of various genres - check him out - especially for 99 cents.

Yale R. Jaffe
Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Ed! Thanks for posting your book info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like a great read!!! 

Loved that last review by R.G. Banks. 

I think I'm going to have to take a speed reading class to get through everything I plan on reading, but thanks for helping with the budget anyway!!! 

Bobby's Trace goes in my TBR pile!!!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know about this book. I just bought it and I am reading it now

Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Vicki. I hope you're enjoying it. I will not fail you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr. Patterson's books have gotten such amazing reviews. I can't wait to read them all.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

I keep hearing good things about this book, in fact, about all of Patterson's books, so I will have to try it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Glenn. I will not fail you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Dear Ed Patterson,
I thoroughly enjoyed Bobby Trace! My only complaint was that I wished the book was longer. I was sorry it ended!

Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Before I forget, I'd like to thank all the readers who bought Bobby's trace and hope you enjoy it enough to favor me with reading some of my other works. I will continue to post books from my kindle catalog here, and periodically will reduce the price to befit the pocketnooks, although my Kindle pricing policy is generall $3.99 whether it's 100 or 700 pages - a price we call the Blue Goddess sweet spot price after Blue Goddess, a pioneer in the successful guidance to new authors who would launch kindle books at $9.00 and wonder why no one was buyig them. Now most Kindle authors realize the advantages of no distribution costs orther than Amazon's cut and have come into the sweet spot price. All hail Blue Goddess. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

(Going . . .Going)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

(Gone)

Bobby's Trace's 15 day promotion has ended and the price has returned to the every day low bargain price of $ 3.99 on the Kindle, Mobipocket and (Smashwords) Sony Reader. I will continue to offer selected titles for discouned prices as the year roles on. I have 11 published books and 10 others in progress, so check back. Currently Turnig Idolater has begun a 15 day price reduction run at $ .99 (see on the list). I want to thank all the 61 new readers that purchased Bobby's Trace and hope that you enjoy it and will continue to swim with me in this vast literary sea. I will not fail you.

Edward C. Patterson
www.dancaster.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Good News.

*Amazon has decided to retain Bobby's Trace at a discount of $ .99. Go figure. So you save $3.00.  *

It also means that now you get the saving and I get a full royalty on each sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am wondering, along with my fellow Kindle authors, that when the price changes at Amazon whether they prmenant;y discount a book, or whether it is a transitional measure. In any case, I will monitor this closely and keep all posted as to the price. Some have told me that it's a temporary thing. However, whether that is true or not, it is most advantageous to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought Bobby's Trace and look forward to reading it... the preview chapter was great and I just wanted to read more.  I'm really glad they allow sample readings at Amazon.

I'd really like to know about the price discounts... please post what you find out.

Thanks Ed,
Trish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Trish. I'll let everyone now when the other foot falls. I'm curious myself for timing these price reductions. 

I hope you enjoy Bobby's trace. I will not fail you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm trying to follow in your footsteps... how can I not admire someone who likes my poetry. =)

Hugs...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, and BTW - Amazon just changed the price to $3.19. I knew it was too good to be true. If you didn't get your copy at $ .99 let me know and I'll email you a .prc file that you can email to yourself on the Kindle.

To everyone : Amazon caught their error and now Bobby's Trace is at $3.19 - but a good deal even at that price. Thanks all. 

I love this discussion boards - and am aprticipating in many of the discussions. I am one of the first Indie Kindle authors, publishing my first book Cutting the Cheese in December 2007 for the Kindle (which see), and have been a Kindle owner since Christmas 2007. I have 3,700 titles on my Kindle and even do final edits on the contraption. I look forward to sharing experiences. (I've even written a book on publishing on Kindle and CreateSpace - more of that at another time - called Are You Still Submitting Your wWork to a Traditional Publisher?) I have spent many hours on the mazon kindle discussion forums suppoting kindle readers and authors alike. This is nothing short of a revolution, and old as I am, I'm glad I live to see it and participate in it.

Thanks all,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ed.

Trish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Any time Trish

Ed


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Ed,
This book is next on my list.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I hope you enjoy it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I just finished Bobby's Trace and it's such a nice romp.  Thanks Ed for the book.  So many authors paint ghosts to be so altruistic and wanting their lovers to move on.  It was refreshing to read a ghost with some of the harder emotions like jealousy (I hope that's not a spoiler for anyone).

Anyway, great read.
Trish


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Trish:

I've had so many requests for Bobby's Trace I decided o reduce the price once more to $.99 for another limited stretch.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations Ed on the wonderful kindle book sales! It is truly terrific that readers are discovering your books and diving headfirst into the others. I don't have a kindle otherwise I would own everyone of your books. With that said, I'll be featuring every Ed Patterson book I plan to get in the best authors shelf of my personal library.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I've had this book on my wish list for weeks now (along with 40 others), so finally went ahead and bought it today & it's now joined the 12 on my "To be read" list LOL.
It sounds very interesting and since it's quite short, I might squeeze it in before my next book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Danfan. Hope you enjoy. I willnot fail you, and feedback is always appreciated.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Here's another Bobby's Trace Review not found on Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00150Z5HC  by Rainbow Reviews*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a snippet fom Bobby's Trace:

*Winter's light lit Father Paul's white robes. He hovered in the churchyard near the tumbled stones. Still, he had been praying over the back row - the oldest set and indeed the most neglected. Father Paul tended to these souls. So did Mrs. Gianbattista, who, once monthly, toted a fresh bouquet of the season's finest to the base of one of them. She was due out today, and Father Paul knew it. Perhaps this gave him pause to linger over that headstone, and then abandon it. The dear woman would need her solace. Last month's bouquet had withered, although its straw edging still let the priest identify the wintry sprays of pine and poinsettia - the fronds that gave this particular destination a bitterness beneath the tall elms and maples in Our Lady of Perpetual Grace's historic graveyard. Father Paul sighed, a tear welling as he remembered.

He was aging. The wintry breeze coaxed him from the graveyard's hem. He gazed up at the church spire that cut the blue sky like a lark calling for God's mercy.

"What a glorious day," he caroled. "Thank you, God."

Any day that gave Father Paul the freedom to do His will was glorious indeed.*



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For a limited time only - 3 novels for less than the price of one:

*Bobby's Trace, No Irish Need Apply* and *Cutting the Cheese*, each only $ .99 - the original Sweet Triolet.

  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New 4-star review for Bobby's trace on Amazon from (I think) a Kindleboarder. Thank you Danielle.

http://www.amazon.com/Bobbys-Trace-ebook/product-reviews/B00150Z5HC/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come enjoy Bobby's Trace and the other two books in the Triptych.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received a five-star review from Sandy Nathan on GoodReads (this review does not appear on Amazoncom:

*"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills, which I will not reveal and spoil.

As usual, author Edward C. Patterson captures the heart of the emotions of his character and renders a finely drawn absorbing tale. This book has the extra something--magic, haunting (literally) quality--that has me giving five stars."*

Thank you Sandy

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting, Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome John

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

Thank you for the good review on Amazon.com.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> RedAdept:
> 
> Thank you for the good review on Amazon.com.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


You are very welcome, Edward. Thank you for being so polite about my 'nitpickiness'.

I did enjoy it. Your other book that I have purchased is "Turning Idolator". I am looking forward to that one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't mind pickiness. My editor did, but she'll get over it. As I've said before, I only have vision in one eye. Editing and proofing and me have come a long way since Bobby's Trace (200, and I keep a maintenance file to correct stuff. I believe I have all those items. As for passed/past, I believe I stated in the discussion thread that those 2 words are no longer my domain, but Peg's. And I felt good that every author has the same problems keeping them distinct. The three books, Bobby's Trace, No Irish Need Apply and Cutting the Cheese will get a thorough overhaul in 2011 when they shall be joined together as a troika of novellas. They have been among my best received works and No Irish Need Apply is not only my biggest seller, it has garnered me some distinguished recognition and a four figure honorarium.

BTW, as per our previous discussions on posting self-reviews, I found a way for authors to re-post non-Amazon reviews in the descriptions of the book for the Kindle versions, now that the systems have change to accommodate them. If you peek at Bobby's Trace, for example, my lovely 4-star review from Rainbow Reviews is now included, but not as an author-reader post, but as an Editorial review. So much better.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, this is the first time this has happened.

When I want to post an older review in my blog, I am rewriting it in order to put it in my new format. Each time, I simply write the info for each section, figure out how many stars each section gets, then calculate and average of them all for the actual rating.

While doing this one, it went up a 1/4 of a star. I know it's not much, but I was still happy to see that happen. It shows that the breakdown not only helps authors and readers, but helps me as a review to give a true fair rating by not weighting one item too heavily.

So, I am posting my new & improved review with a title of 3 3/4 stars. It may take awhile to get Amazon's approval because it has the no-no word of


Spoiler



homosexual


. 

Thanks, Edward, for the comments that you sent so that I can feature this on my blog when the time comes.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

Thank you.


Spoiler



Homosexual


 is not a no no word for Amazon. The gay community has seen to that. If Amazon should reject it for that word, please let me know and I will have 1,000 GLWR members on their tails. But I doubt it will be an issue since the great Easter Sunday Search engine fiasco, when gay themed books were tagged and shunted in search engines. Within two days, members of the GLWR had articles headlined in the New York Times and Amazon chalked it up to a glytch and on this, at the time it happened in April.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> RedAdept:
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean that Amazon won't post it due to that word. It's just that the word is a 'trigger' requiring a closer look by the Review police, probably to ensure that it is not used in a derogatory manner. I am just guessing that is the problem. But, after reading it over, it seems to be the only thing that could cause the delay.

I have only had one review not post and that was because I quoted a line from the book that included the word


Spoiler



"ass".


 I hated that because Amazon doesn't notify the reviewer and I didn't know enough back then to save a copy of my review in case of that happening. I had to rewrite the review and I didn't feel the second version was as good as the first, quote aside.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

RedAdept:

Amazon will stop a review with a portion of the word


Spoiler



ass


. I had a reader-reviewer get stopped for the word


Spoiler



pass


. Glytch. Yet, the word


Spoiler



piss with an i


 is just fine. On the shameless plus forum we use all the Amazon stop words misspelled just to show how silly their attempts are. I have a reviewer in Belgium who regularly reviews my books, and she referred to one of my characters as a smart-


Spoiler



ass


, and tried and tired to post the review, but it wouldn't take. Worse still, it didn;t give her a warning or a rejection. Just wnet into space every time until she sent me a transcript of the review and I picked it up, being an Amazon veteran.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A review of Bobby's tracr appears on red Adepts Review Blog today.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Ed. I just bought a copy. I also bought Cutting the Cheese. I figure I need to load up before 10 days in Europe. Sure, I can download with the USB cable while I am there, but Whispernet is so much easier...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank You (got Bobby) - Perry Chaplain and Marlin Fiske thank you too.
Thank you (got Cutting) - Luke Oliver and Branch McPherson thank you too.
Of course you just spent some time with Kevin Borden and Louis Lonnegan

And you met all four for the first time at the AIDS quilt, in my Pirandello moment.  

Have a wonderful trip.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I wrote an article on Bobby's Trace, on the question of whether the dead mourn the living. Here's the link:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=44603

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's another Article out there on Bobby's Trace and the art of mystery writing:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=46370


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace is scheduled to be one of the listed Halloween features at Untreedreads.com this fall.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace began it's history as a light stage farce written in 1995 called _An Outing in the Wilderness_. From there it deveoped first into a short story, then a novella and finally the quite intense ghost novel that you can read today. It is due to yet another iteration - a bit of expansion (by reader request) and inclusion in a triumvirate of novellas called _*Dainty Triolet * _ (coming in 2010)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As an extra Halloween surprise, Bobby's Trace makes reference to Gibert & Sullivan's _*Ruddigor*_e.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace is one of my mose popular reads and is a brief tale into the paranormal.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's Halloween. Why settle for a gore-flick. Settle in with Bobby's Trace.

Reviewers are split down the line - 7 five-star reviews and 7 4-star reviews. Well, one review gave it 3-3/4 stars over-all, but 4.5 stars for story.

Here's the reviewer Headlines:

*"M. Night Shyamalan Beware"
"Impressive"
"This Book's a Keeper!"
"3 3/4 Stars: Plot/Storyline: 4.5 star"
"A finely written exploration of grief"
"Mourning from the other side"
"Do you love ghost stories? here's one for ya!"
"A Haunting Love Story"
"A look at love from both sides"
"You got me!"
"plot twists galore!"
"WOW"
"Review from an avid reader"
"I'm sleeping with the lights on!"*
Happy Halloween
Edward C. Patterson
Visit my Amazon Authors Page http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace started out as a comic play in 2 Acts. How it evolved into a ghost story is quite a tale. Ask me about it?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

To continue snippet week, here's a small bit from *Bobby's Trace*:

Winter's light lit Father Paul's white robes. He hovered in the churchyard near the tumbled stones. Still, he had been praying over the back row - the oldest set and indeed the most neglected. Father Paul tended to these souls. So did Mrs. Gianbattista, who, once monthly, toted a fresh bouquet of the season's finest to the base of one of them. She was due out today, and Father Paul knew it. Perhaps this gave him pause to linger over that headstone, and then abandon it. The dear woman would need her solace. Last month's bouquet had withered, although its straw edging still let the priest identify the wintry sprays of pine and poinsettia - the fronds that gave this particular destination a bitterness beneath the tall elms and maples in Our Lady of Perpetual Grace's historic graveyard. Father Paul sighed, a tear welling as he remembered.

He was aging. The wintry breeze coaxed him from the graveyard's hem. He gazed up at the church spire that cut the blue sky like a lark calling for God's mercy.

"What a glorious day," he caroled. "Thank you, God."

Any day that gave Father Paul the freedom to do His will was glorious indeed. He smiled, and then glanced across the yard to the rectory. Breakfast would be served. And the Monsignor was due in for a visit. And Father Gerard? Father Paul sighed again. Father Gerard wanted watching . . . coaxing; a lost lamb, and the good priest knew it. There was no harm in letting the soul's ferret loose at midnight, but there was grievous fault in disavowal. In that the consequences could be dire. To Father Paul, to wander into lust was not the mark of the devil, but for a priest it was a degradation of the soul. No one need know it, but thyself, and then the world became inglorious . . . inglorious indeed. He knew first-hand, but he had managed to tame his own ferrets. To have the ferret and to let it loose were very different things; the difference between glorious and inglorious days. It was never in the act. It was always in the broken promise, and a promise to God went beyond mankind's feeble chemistry; or so thought Father Paul.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a little snippet from _*Bobby's Trace*_:

Mr. Jameson's wheeze drifted through the stairway, through the gaps in the walls, invading Perry's uneasy solace. Perry winced as he clung to the phone receiver. He clung and paced.

"Pick up Marlin," he muttered. "Pick up."

Perry had been dialing the infamous cell phone number for three days, and even messaging service had now been suspended. No doubt, Marlin was avoiding him, not that Perry blamed him. He thought they hit it off pretty well, and in fact, the sex was wonderful - liberating. Still, Marlin had, no doubt, viewed this evening with Yum Yum as a one night stand . . . just one of many gleaned with that mysterious cell phone. But Perry also sensed a flickering ember in Marlin, a spark that could engender. If it weren't for Bobby. Bobby was interfering. Not only by constant distraction, but now by some phantasmagoria that Perry couldn't explain. They shared this phantom, Perry and Marlin. Terrifying.

"Marlin, pick up."

No chance. Perry left hurried messages for days, but now just listened to dial tone when the voice mail should have kicked in. Next he expected a constant busy signal, and then a puerile voice saying This number has been disconnected at the customer's request. Fuck off Perry and leave me alone.

Mr. Jameson wheezed again. Perry slammed the receiver down. He placed his hands on the dresser top, staring at the one thing that he had dragged from the closet that he perhaps should have let lie -- Bobby's diary. He found it while sorting through shoes. It was stuck in an old Nike box. Perry didn't even know Bobby kept a diary, because he never saw him scrawl in it. Diaries were sacred and Perry was not a person to probe into private thoughts. He would die if anyone looked at his diary, but he never kept one. Still, Bobby's diary enticed him now. It would have been easy to flip open the pages and soar into the secrets, except the phantom triumphed. The key was missing. So the leather-bound, tight clasped tome would remain shut, unless Perry applied drastic measures - wire cutters and a saw; measures he decided to forgo.

Perry lifted the diary to his nose. It even smelled like Bobby, a musky aroma that jostled recall. What secrets do you have in here? What have you hidden from me, Bobby? A breeze mussed his hair, and he turned quickly. Panic. There was nothing there, but lately panic seemed to grip him at a moment's notice. He avoided mirrors, fearing ghostly messages. He hadn't slept since the LitesOut, and he supposed that such deprivation engendered further hallucinations.

He tossed the diary atop the dresser, and then dived into bed. It was dinner night downstairs, but he thought he'd pass. He knew he'd pass. He was tempted to ring Marlin again, for the fortieth attempt tonight, but held himself in check. Perhaps he should visit Aunt Gracie's slimy casserole after all. He needed a place to stay, and after tomorrow he was sure he'd be unemployed. He still hadn't finished his assignments and the launch was scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. When those computers blazed away with the new collection system, nary a bit of it would be Perry Chaplin's.

Despite Mrs. Wickersham's souring charity and Mary's declining warmth, Perry managed to occupy his cubicle in a whir of shadows, strange monitor blips and unprecedented phone attempts (to Marlin Fisk). Mary was particularly pissed when he told her he was smitten by the roving Mr. Fisk. She had fostered the arrangement, but had not meant it to be anything more than it was - and she was happy that it was what it was, but displeased by its obsessive turn. She was shouldering Perry's workload, after all, and now felt he owed her his job. Perry acknowledged this, but had decided that after tomorrow's launch, he would start looking for something less stressful - perhaps in retail - pumping gas sounded good, and safe.

Mr. Jameson wheezed out a lung.

"For God's sake man, see a surgeon."

There was a grumble through the walls. It sounded like Sorry, but Perry couldn't tell. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my wonderful *Bobby's Trace * readers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So many readers have told me that they we so surprised at _*Bobby's Trace's * _ ending that they needed to re-read some of it to see where I tricked them.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace will challenge your powers of reader observation, that's why most reader's wind up doubling back after the ending to see what they missed.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby appears in another one of my novels, and he's alive then. That would *Look Away Silence*.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Merry Christmas from Perry Chaplin and Father Gerard (and Bobby too, rest his soul).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The character of Bobby (both in* Bobby's Trace * and *Look Away Silence*) is based on a real person, who eyes were so tender and young. Like Bobby, this person succumbed to AIDS at age 19.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Bobby's Trace* will soon appear in an Omnibus editon called *Oh, Dainty Triolet * (with *Cutting the Cheese * and *No Irish Need Apply*).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you often wondered why the Holy Boils when some people pass by the fount?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a *Bobby's Trace * snippet:

"Bobby's eyes drew the world to his soul. No one could resist them. They winked and flirted with everyone he saw. He underscored this with a smile that blossomed to sunshine whenever he observed his fellow man, which he did often, cataloging them by size and weight and humor. Would they be interesting conversationalists? Would they feign glory and evict truth? Were they good in bed? No matter how those eyes scanned and measured, they enchanted wherever they glanced, an army falling game to Bobby's peepers despite his too-short time.
Bobby's eyes drew the world to his soul, so it was a double-fisted sadness when he died. Diminished first from symptoms - legions of purple lesions; marinating tongue fungus; dementia and incontinence, blights that faded every vital part save Bobby's eyes, but even they succumbed to the onslaught . . . in the end. Breath laden, Bobby joined the refuse of this earth, his eyes becoming nothing more than memories, drawing a solitary recollection from the man who cared for him most, the only man who attended to him at graveside - Perry Chaplin. 
Bobby's eyes may have drawn the world to his soul, but his death drew only Perry to his plot. Now, we can speak the secrets."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Best read on a cold wintry night in front of the hearth. Boo!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Although short (a novella), *Bobby's Trace* still remains among my popular offerings.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I detect a revision coming up.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am happy to announce the release and relaunch of Bobby's Trace effective this evening 2/14/10. The new edition, besides maintenance includes 2 new chapters and the work is expanded. To accomodate the many readers who have previously purchased the work on the Kindle and would like to replace the older version, for a two week period, expiring on 2/28/10, Bobby's Trace will be available at Smashwords for free in several eBook formats and in pdf. New readers, of course, are welcomed during this period.

*http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91 Use Coupon Code HG65U upon check out and be sure to select the version dated 2010-2-13.*

I am excited about this new version. Thank you and enjoy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome, Kinbr

Enjoy

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still free for a few more days

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only 2 more days for FREE.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last day for FREE at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91 Use Coupon Code *HG65U* upon check out and be sure to select the version dated 2010-2-13

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Last day for FREE at Smashwords.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91 Use Coupon Code *HG65U* upon check out and be sure to select the version dated 2010-2-13
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


The link took me to where it took me. . . .I didn't see an option to choose other 'editions'. . . . . .I assume that is the latest one.

Thanks for the coupon! I admit this is not something I'd have been likely to try otherwise. . .will definitely report back when I get to it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In der vurds of mine Jewish landtlady baeck in Brookelyn:

"Tryitt bubala, you'll like itt."



Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked it up.

Thanks!!

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Jenna.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just received a 5-star review at Smashwords (short, so I'll re-post it)

Review by: Sharon E. Cathcart on Mar. 11, 2010 :      
In "Bobby's Trace," author Edward C. Patterson has created a ghost story with some rather unusual twists. Protagonist Perry Chaplin is just back after a bereavement leave disguised as a vacation. His partner, Bobby, has been gone a month at the time the book's events occur.

Perry's co-worker, Mary, tells him to go on a blind date and gives him a phone number. His boss, Mrs. Wickersham, tells him to go to church and see a priest.

When Perry dials the number for the blind date, he sets in motion a series of events with entertaining twists and turns. Bobby doesn't want to be dead, Perry's date turns out to be more than he bargained for ... and all of the plot points converge in an unexpected and compassionate manner.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Bobby's Trace

"A subtle and wry humor never detracts from the intensity of the characterizations, which rather unfold like the peeling of an onion to reveal unexpected layers and depths." - Rainbow Reviews

"The writing in Bobby's Trace was so fast-paced and charismatic that I wished there was much more." - Maureen Miller

"A thriller that M Night Shyamalan would be proud of."- Timothy Mulder

"Patterson has a way of including the reader in every thought, emotion and experience the characters have. This was a great book, a joy to read, and one I'll want to visit again." - Esmerelda Luv

"At times bizarre and terrifying yet also beautifully uplifting, Edward C Patterson has crafted a literary jewel." - R.W. Banks (Australia)

"Mr. Patterson writes with fluid elegance. You can put any person in the situation Perry's in, and Bobby too, male or female, and the premise still is a strong one. A sensitive read." - ellen george, Top 1000 Amazon Reviewer

"Patterson creates a supernatural haunting story of two lovers and religious intolerance. Readers of all genres will find something special in this novel." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"Bobby's Trace is a very well-written ghost story about love lost whose touch reaches beyond the grave. Good job, Mr. Patterson! " - Lila Pinord

"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." - Sandy Nathan

"The story was awesome. The twist ending made for a gripping finale that made you want to flip back and reread passages." - RedAdept, RedAdept Kindle Reviews

also available in Oh, Dainty Triolet http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BEDVSU

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace actually started out as a comedy - no ghosts at all. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This wekk's update includes the Table of Contents for _Bobby's Trace_, and an update to the OP:

*Table of Contents

Chapter One: Bobby
Chapter Two: Mrs. Wickersham's Issue
Chapter Three: Break Point
Chapter Four: Marlin Fisk
Chapter Five: Choosing a Tie
Chapter Six: Fabulous Faye's
Chapter Seven: One Night with a Stranger
Chapter Eight: Father Paul
Chapter Nine: The Key
Chapter Ten: Connections
Chapter Eleven: Trinity
Chapter Twelve: The Ghost in the Machine
Chapter Thirteen: The Confession
Chapter Fourteen: The Vestibule
Chapter Fifteen: The Confessional
Chapter Sixteen: Recanting
Chapter Seventeen: The Garden of Hope
Chapter Eighteen: The Cell
Chapter Nineteen: The Flight of Angels*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace is part of the three for one sale this week: see below

*For this week only April 8 thru April 15th (Tax day)

Three books for the price of One

Get Oh, Dainty Triolet for $ .99 that is

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace
No Irish Need Apply

in one volume - for the price of one.
at Smashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10899 
use Discount code LA82Y upon check out and
Enjoy.*​
Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The revised Bobby's Trace will give you a few extra chills and thrills. Good beach reading. Don't get sand in your Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Many ghosts are scary, but others . . . they just linger — linger as a trace.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An excerpt from *Bobby's Trace*:

Before Perry picked up the phone and made that dauntless call, he had walked the streets of Glen Rock trying to forget events in the office. He felt foolish - weak in front of Mary Hughes, and clinging before Mrs. Wickersham. He failed to shake off his intense sorrow - a hair shirt. He wasn't sure whether he wore it in Bobby's memory or to draw the world's pity. He had never been a pity case, never seeking sympathy for sympathy's sake. Nor did he think he did now, but that's the way it appeared. He could rely on Mary's friendship, but also her opinion of his current state. That was withering.

Perry would try to put this day behind him, but angst baited him to delusion. Hadn't he seen those messages in the fogged window? Actually, he wasn't certain that he had. Mary confirmed that she saw them, but she might have been humoring him. She might be playing him for the fool. Still, why would she if she scolded him for everything else? Why encourage his nutty behavior? Then there was the pencil. If Perry hadn't left, he would have been walking into walls or starting up conversations with the water cooler. He halted in his tracks both lost and ashamed. He had lost his bearings, his eyes scanning the street signs. Thankfully, he wasn't too far off the mark - his aunt's house being just three blocks away. He only overshot it by a bit. It could have been worse. He could have marched south into Fairlawn. By now, the cold chilled him to the bone. So he made an abrupt about-face, and then retraced his steps to the Ridgewood-Glen Rock border. As he hastened home, his thoughts reverted to sadness, while keeping a half-eye on course. Good thing too, because he passed his Aunt's house and needed to retrace his steps yet again.

Perry lived upstairs in a small attic apartment. It was temporary, or so he told himself. He let his old apartment slip. Bobby had held the lease, and there was nothing to be done. Spacious and in Ridgewood, Perry couldn't afford it. He hoped to get his own place soon.

_If I can keep my


Spoiler



fucking


 job_, he thought.

Meanwhile, he bunked in Aunt Gracie's furnished attic apartment and, at one hundred and twenty dollars and sixty-six cents a month, piled most of his life with Bobby into public storage. Having Bobby's stuff packed away from view might be for the best. Mary had suggested that he toss the lot, but he couldn't do it. Especially Bobby's clothes, which were his size. They shared clothing. So the clothing stayed outside the storage loft, as did papers, letters, mementos and photographs . . . and Bobby's collection of Billy Dolls. Still, Aunt Gracie had no room for the furniture - even Perry's, thus the reasons to expend one hundred and twenty dollars and sixty-six cents a month.

The side door to the three story wooden-framed house opened into a dark stairwell. Aunt Gracie lived on the first floor. She stirred little now since Uncle Fred's death. In fact, she was a recluse and, given her limited eyesight, she rarely turned on a lamp. Perry didn't announce his arrival home. No need. She wouldn't really care. He would generally check on her twice a week when he joined her for dinner. She wasn't a great cook. In fact, she might be called a poisoner, but he owed her that much, because she rented the third floor rooms for a song. In fact, less than what he paid for the public storage unit. Perry would brace his belly with Tums and, on Tuesdays and Thursdays, slip into Aunt Gracie's gray kitchen, keeping her sorrowful company with . . . his sorrowful companionship. Quite the pair on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

The second floor was occupied by a widower - Mr. Jameson, a retired American Can worker and a friend of the late Uncle Fred. 

and so forth....

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace by Edward C. Patterson
120 pages

Perry Chaplin is mourning his lover, Bobby, and it's a tough time that calls for drastic measures. In an effort to shake off his depression, Perry goes on a blind date with an enignmatic gentleman. It turns out that the dead mourn the living fater all, and Bobby doesn't take kindly to the new boyfriend. Bobby's Trace will slip you between the cracks of two worlds, where the living and the dead dance as tenuous number. From cubicle to confessional, from motel to church yard, Perry Chaplin learns that the dead have feelings too.

Here's what reviewers say about Bobby's Trace:

"A subtle and wry humor never detracts from the intensity of the characterizations, which rather unfold like the peeling of an onion to reveal unexpected layers and depths." - Rainbow Reviews

"The writing in Bobby's Trace was so fast-paced and charismatic that I wished there was much more." - Maureen Miller

"A thriller that M Night Shyamalan would be proud of."- Timothy Mulder

"Patterson has a way of including the reader in every thought, emotion and experience the characters have. This was a great book, a joy to read, and one I'll want to visit again." - Esmerelda Luv

"At times bizarre and terrifying yet also beautifully uplifting, Edward C Patterson has crafted a literary jewel." - R.W. Banks (Australia)

"Mr. Patterson writes with fluid elegance. You can put any person in the situation Perry's in, and Bobby too, male or female, and the premise still is a strong one. A sensitive read." - ellen george, Top 1000 Amazon Reviewer

"Patterson creates a supernatural haunting story of two lovers and religious intolerance. Readers of all genres will find something special in this novel." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"Bobby's Trace is a very well-written ghost story about love lost whose touch reaches beyond the grave. Good job, Mr. Patterson! " - Lila Pinord

"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." - Sandy Nathan

"The story was awesome. The twist ending made for a gripping finale that made you want to flip back and reread passages." - RedAdept, RedAdept Kindle Reviews

Available at:
Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1434893960 (Paperback)
& http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00150Z5HC (Kindle ) - $ .99
also at Smashwords, B&N for the Nook, Mobipocket, Kobobook.com and the Apple iPad

Website: http://www.dancaster.com/bt.htm

Edward C. Patterson

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my only book where i get to take an introspective look at a Gay priest.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The little love tryst between Perry Chaplin and Marlin Fisk is not to Bobby's liking, even though Bobby's . . . well, come read for yourself.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Perry's lost Bobby. Perry dates marlin. Bobby doesn't like it. Perry confesses to Gerard. Then all hell breaks loose. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come have a meal at Fabulous Fayes and learn why the candles are acting up this evening.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I wrote this one while I was rehearsing a production of Gilbert & Sullivan's _Ruddigore_, an opera that has left an indelible mark on me in more than one book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace was originally a farce - a comic play in 3 Act, which I never got produced, written back in 1995. The idea to convert it into a novella led me to rethink the mi premise and develop it paranormally. I'm everso glad I did.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It doesn't need to be Halloween to enjoy this paranormal thriller. Take it to the beach, but wear plenty of sunscreen.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a read that will make you think twice about the twilight hours.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also available in July on the Smashwords promotional : http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spookier stories abound, but not one with as much heart.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Death has never barred the bonds of love.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a ghost in the machine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A portal opens between the worlds and, in that twilight, souls drift in and out not realizing that they should follow a new dawn. Stuck, but  with us.

Bobby's Trace
120 pages $ .89 on the Kindle
Perry Chaplin is mourning his lover, Bobby, and it's a tough time that calls for drastic measures. In an effort to shake off his depression, Perry goes on a blind date with an enigmatic gentleman. It turns out that the dead mourn the living fater all, and Bobby doesn't take kindly to the new boyfriend. Bobby's Trace will slip you between the cracks of two worlds, where the living and the dead dance as tenuous number. From cubicle to confessional, from motel to church yard, Perry Chaplin learns that the dead have feelings too.

Come join Perry as he seeks help, first with a new love interest and then in the confessional. Come see what makes the holy water boil.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

One reviewer said they were sleeping with the lights on after reading Bobby's Trace.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The question of mourning is grappled with in this work — but within the heart their lurks the remedy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Whats up Edward?  I just stopped by to say hello.  Hmmm.....  Where does one start with your books?  There are to many to choose a starting point.          Pick one for me to begin with.    Thanks, M.R. Mathias


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Turning Idolater.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oddly. . . .that's the one I bought first. . . .but I ended up really starting reading with  The Jade Owl.  But that's 'cause of the Klub.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the Amazon review grid:  

17 Reviews 
5 star:    ( 
4 star:    (6) 
3 star:    (2) 
2 star:    (0) 
1 star:    (1)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A new-fashioned ghost story with a twist and with . . heart.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt from Bobby's Trace - the Opening:

Bobby’s eyes drew the world to his soul. No one could resist them. They winked and flirted with everyone he saw. He underscored this with a smile that blossomed to sunshine whenever he observed his fellow man, which he did often, cataloging them by size and weight and humor. Would they be interesting conversationalists? Would they feign glory and evict truth? Were they good in bed? No matter how those eyes scanned and measured, they enchanted wherever they glanced, an army falling game to Bobby’s peepers despite his too-short time.

Bobby’s eyes drew the world to his soul, so it was a double-fisted sadness when he died. Diminished first from symptoms — legions of purple lesions; marinating tongue fungus; dementia and incontinence, blights that faded every vital part save Bobby’s eyes, but even they succumbed to the onslaught . . . in the end. Breath laden, Bobby joined the refuse of this earth, his eyes becoming nothing more than memories, drawing a solitary recollection from the man who cared for him most, the only man who attended to him at graveside — Perry Chaplin. 

Bobby’s eyes may have drawn the world to his soul, but his death drew only Perry to his plot. Now, we can speak the secrets.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Bobby's Trace has gone crazy on The Nook.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, a week flies by fast.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your Halloween reading here !  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish everyone could meet the real person who inspired me to write _*Bobby's Trace*_. The real Bobby was only 19 when he died, but was so full of life and spirit, and had a smile from here to Kansas, and of course . . .his eyes. I was so moved to preserve the memory of the real Bobby that I have him make a guest (and alive) appearance in _*Look Away Silence*_. The name of the real Bobby is read also on the steps of the Washington Memorial by Mrs. Kieler along with my other fallen angels. I'm convinced that the secret of authoring is know knowing the subject, but knowing the _subjects_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming soon for Bobby's Trace - a new cover. Whoot!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Book Profile for Bobby's Trace*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Working on that new cover, I am.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Get a load of the new Cover:*

​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby also appears in _*Look Away Silence*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Cozy up to the fireplace and read this work in a night or two. It's a love story of a different kind.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from _*Bobby's Trace*_, Perry Chaplin's first encounter:

Father Paul stood in the vestibule, a snuffer in one hand, a book in the other. He glanced back toward the altar, and then sighed. He had watched Father Gerard struggling at the railing and had secretly prayed that the young man would find solace. When the young priest retreated into the confessional, Father Paul was satisfied.

A battle was waged and perhaps, if faith prevailed, he is safe within the bounds of God's truce.

In any case, it appeared to be another fine day, so Father Paul stretched his arms up, snuffer in one hand, book in the other, as he had when he was younger and more fit - a man of substance rather than this old wisp. The light soaked through him like silk. However, what caught his attention were the great oak doors, because they rattled, a sign that they were opening for the first time today. A metallic ratcheting pierced the sanctuary's solemnity. Over the threshold came a young man, a stranger who seemed unaccustomed to the door or the vestibule. His appearance seemed desperate to Father Paul, who welcomed him with a slight bow.

"You are startling, my son," he said.

The young man gasped, more startled by the unexpected presence in the vestibule.

"I'm sorry. I don't mean to be. I didn't expect . . ."

"Expectations in church should never be anticipated. The best you can encounter is a holiness of spirit, some of which you bring over the threshold, while some you hope to take away from here in your heart."

Father Paul approached, scanning the lad - well, not a lad after all, but still young beside this wizen cleric. A cold breeze swept in and Perry shivered.

Here is prodigality, the priest thought, considering the tenuous hold the youth had in the place. That he considered leaving was evident in the way he turned and gazed through the doors as if he was bidding another world farewell.

"Are you alone?" Father Paul asked.

Perry didn't answer, as if he was alone and the wind was speaking to him.

"If you are alone, shut the doors behind you."

"Yes. It's just me."

"No other?"

"No, why? Are you . . ."

"No, no. Shut the door. I just thought the other young man might be coming in also."

Perry quickly slammed the door. He put his back to it; standing in the vestibule's chill, trembling.

"You are in the heart of Mother church, son. You are a troubled soul. I can see it, and you are not detached from the other young man. I can see that also. I understand."

"No," Perry stammered. "I'm alone."

"You are . . . now." Father Paul cocked his head and smiled, a warm enticement into Mother church to find sanctuary from whatever lurked outside on the pavement. "I believe that your friend is afraid to enter the house of God."

Perry took a tenuous step away from the doors, entering the sanctuary. He halted at the brink, and then gazed up at the transom.

"Don't worry," Father Paul said. "It won't fall. I can assure you."

Perry grinned.

"How did you know what I was thinking?"

"It happens all the time." Father Paul propped the snuffer in the corner, set the book near the holy water, and then raised a welcoming hand to this visitor. "People of the faith, fall from faith. They wonder as they wander further and further from the house of God. When they need to return, they enter just as you did now, thinking that their return will be greeted with retribution - boiling Holy water or a collapsing ceiling. What they do not realize is that although you can stray from the house of God, it abides here, waiting for your return. You just need to get acquainted with His ways again."

Perry pouted.

"You're kind - kinder than most priests. You must be Father Gerard. I was told that you were helpful and could give me guidance."

"Father Gerard? No. I am not Father Gerard, but you are correct to say that he is something special. He possesses wisdom far beyond his years and has insight that would amaze you."

"Insight?" Perry asked. "I need more than insight. I need . . . an exorcism."

Father Paul templed his hands, bringing the tip to his nose, and then glanced up to God, as if to seek divine help. He then urged Perry toward the altar.

"Exorcism. Dear, dear. I could have guessed, but so many things are left outside on the sidewalk that one fears that they also linger within the spirit." He gazed back toward the door. "Are you sure that you are alone now?"

Perry tensed.

"Actually, I'm not. I mean, I'm not sure. I think I'm being stalked by . . . I don't know what." He caught Father Paul's soulful glance. "But I think I know who."

"Who do you think it is, my son?"

"Robert Anselm, Jr. He was my . . . well, my close . . . very close friend."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you enjoy the excerpt I posted last week?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holiday to my faithful readers from Perry, Booby, Marlin and Father Paul.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's ghost is unique, because he is mourning on the other side of death's tear. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ghost stories with a heart are my kind of ghost stoies. Get yourself a corner and come read mine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're looking for an old-fashined ghost story, this is not it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to *Bobby's Trace*:

Bobby's eyes drew the world to his soul. No one could resist them. They winked and flirted with everyone he saw. He underscored this with a smile that blossomed to sunshine whenever he observed his fellow man, which he did often, cataloging them by size and weight and humor. Would they be interesting conversationalists? Would they feign glory and evict truth? Were they good in bed? No matter how those eyes scanned and measured, they enchanted wherever they glanced, an army falling game to Bobby's peepers despite his too-short time.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Like everthing else I write, it defies genre, even when it's a ghost story. But it is what it is, and readers seem to like it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace's origins is a play I wrote (a farce) in 1997, which explored the case of its protagonist with clever twists. It's original title was _*An Outing in the Wilderness*_. The work darkened upon its transition into a novel and finally developed into the paranormal tale that its has become. I'm quite proud of it. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a great BOO tale for Valentines day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an Excerpt from _*Bobby's Trace*_:

Winter's light lit Father Paul's white robes as he hovered in the churchyard near the tumbled stones. He had been praying over the back row - the oldest set and the most neglected. Father Paul tended to these souls. So did Mrs. Gianbattista, who, once monthly, toted a fresh bouquet of the season's finest to the base of one of them. She was due out today, and Father Paul anticipated it, perhaps giving him pause to linger over that headstone, and then . . . abandon it. The dear woman would need space for her solace. Last month's bouquet had withered. Still, the priest could identify the wintry sprays of pine and poinsettia, fronds giving this stone bitterness beneath the tall elms and maples in Our Lady of Perpetual Grace's graveyard.

Father Paul sighed, a tear welling. He recalled, and sighed again. The stone was aging and he brought as much chill to this sector of the graveyard as the breeze that coaxed him away from it. He glanced at the church spire that cut the blue sky like a lark, the sun striking his face as if, in it, there was the resurrection and the light.

"What a glorious day," he caroled. "Thank you, dear Father."

Any day that gave Father Paul the freedom to do His will was glorious indeed. He smiled, and then glanced across the yard at the rectory. Breakfast would be served.

And the Monsignor was due in for a visit. And Father Gerard?

Father Paul sighed again. Father Gerard wanted watching . . . coaxing - a lost lamb. The good priest knew it. There was no harm in letting the soul's ferret loose at midnight, but there was grievous fault if it resulted in disavowal. In that, the consequences could be dire. To Father Paul, to wander into lust was not the mark of the devil, but for a priest it was a degradation of the soul. No one need know it, but thyself, and then the world became inglorious . . . inglorious indeed. He knew it first-hand, but had managed to tame his own ferrets. To have ferrets and to let them loose were very different things - the difference between glorious and inglorious days. It was not the act, but the broken promise. A promise to God went beyond mankind's feeble chemistry; or so Father Paul always thought.

A man is like his trace, a wake of acts both kind and harsh. This had been his doctrine. We are but men and do what men do. But we are fashioned by God in his image, and in God's trace we must exhibit the deep blessings of the spirit.

He sighed again, the chill radiating in his own trace, and then moved away from the graveyard. Mrs. Gianbattista would be there soon, after all, and the dear lady needed her space.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a seam between the worlds and the characters of Bobby's Trace walk its length.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been compared to M. Night Shamalyan in this work. I can;t tell why, because the last few works I've seen by him made me embarrased (for him  ). I hope the comparison wasn't a put down of a last airbender kind. Just kiddin'

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love exists in all the expected places, and sometimes where it's least expected.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Trace was my first smash $ .99 hit on Kindleboards back in 2009.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Love lingers, even when the body does not.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *Bobby's Trace
> 
> by Edward C. Patterson
> Kindleboard Book Profile for Bobby's Trace
> ...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an Excerpt from_* Bobby's Trace*_

Winter's light lit Father Paul's white robes as he hovered in the churchyard near the tumbled stones. He had been praying over the back row - the oldest set and the most neglected. Father Paul tended to these souls. So did Mrs. Gianbattista, who, once monthly, toted a fresh bouquet of the season's finest to the base of one of them. She was due out today, and Father Paul anticipated it, perhaps giving him pause to linger over that headstone, and then . . . abandon it. The dear woman would need space for her solace. Last month's bouquet had withered. Still, the priest could identify the wintry sprays of pine and poinsettia, fronds giving this stone bitterness beneath the tall elms and maples in Our Lady of Perpetual Grace's graveyard.

Father Paul sighed, a tear welling. He recalled, and sighed again. The stone was aging and he brought as much chill to this sector of the graveyard as the breeze that coaxed him away from it. He glanced at the church spire that cut the blue sky like a lark, the sun striking his face as if, in it, there was the resurrection and the light.

"What a glorious day," he caroled. "Thank you, dear Father."

Any day that gave Father Paul the freedom to do His will was glorious indeed. He smiled, and then glanced across the yard at the rectory. Breakfast would be served.

And the Monsignor was due in for a visit. And Father Gerard?

Father Paul sighed again. Father Gerard wanted watching . . . coaxing - a lost lamb. The good priest knew it. There was no harm in letting the soul's ferret loose at midnight, but there was grievous fault if it resulted in disavowal. In that, the consequences could be dire. To Father Paul, to wander into lust was not the mark of the devil, but for a priest it was a degradation of the soul. No one need know it, but thyself, and then the world became inglorious . . . inglorious indeed. He knew it first-hand, but had managed to tame his own ferrets. To have ferrets and to let them loose were very different things - the difference between glorious and inglorious days. It was not the act, but the broken promise. A promise to God went beyond mankind's feeble chemistry; or so Father Paul always thought.

A man is like his trace, a wake of acts both kind and harsh. This had been his doctrine. We are but men and do what men do. But we are fashioned by God in his image, and in God's trace we must exhibit the deep blessings of the spirit.

He sighed again, the chill radiating in his own trace, and then moved away from the graveyard. Mrs. Gianbattista would be there soon, after all, and the dear lady needed her space.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The real BOBBY was the sweetest guy I knew and his eyes were like magnets.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I changed the cover to my work here, because I originally used a stock photograph which was used by another novel . I hope this cover better suits the material.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summer is coming and this is a good one day beach read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BOBBY'S TRACE - Edward C. Patterson
120 pages

Perry Chaplin is mourning his lover, Bobby, and it's a tough time that calls for drastic measures. In an effort to shake off his depression, Perry goes on a blind date with an enignmatic gentleman. It turns out that the dead mourn the living fater all, and Bobby doesn't take kindly to the new boyfriend. Bobby's Trace will slip you between the cracks of two worlds, where the living and the dead dance as tenuous number. From cubicle to confessional, from motel to church yard, Perry Chaplin learns that the dead have feelings too.

"The writing in Bobby's Trace was so fast-paced and charismatic that I wished there was much more." - Maureen Miller

Here's an excerptfrom Bobby's Trace:

Winter’s light lit Father Paul’s white robes as he hovered in the churchyard near the tumbled stones. He had been praying over the back row — the oldest set and the most neglected. Father Paul tended to these souls. So did Mrs. Gianbattista, who, once monthly, toted a fresh bouquet of the season’s finest to the base of one of them. She was due out today, and Father Paul anticipated it, perhaps giving him pause to linger over that headstone, and then . . . abandon it. The dear woman would need space for her solace. Last month’s bouquet had withered. Still, the priest could identify the wintry sprays of pine and poinsettia, fronds giving this stone bitterness beneath the tall elms and maples in Our Lady of Perpetual Grace’s graveyard. 

Father Paul sighed, a tear welling. He recalled, and sighed again. The stone was aging and he brought as much chill to this sector of the graveyard as the breeze that coaxed him away from it. He glanced at the church spire that cut the blue sky like a lark, the sun striking his face as if, in it, there was the resurrection and the light. 

“What a glorious day,” he caroled. “Thank you, dear Father.”

Any day that gave Father Paul the freedom to do His will was glorious indeed. He smiled, and then glanced across the yard at the rectory. Breakfast would be served. 

And the Monsignor was due in for a visit. And Father Gerard? 

Father Paul sighed again. Father Gerard wanted watching . . . coaxing — a lost lamb. The good priest knew it. There was no harm in letting the soul’s ferret loose at midnight, but there was grievous fault if it resulted in disavowal. In that, the consequences could be dire. To Father Paul, to wander into lust was not the mark of the devil, but for a priest it was a degradation of the soul. No one need know it, but thyself, and then the world became inglorious . . . inglorious indeed. He knew it first-hand, but had managed to tame his own ferrets. To have ferrets and to let them loose were very different things — the difference between glorious and inglorious days. It was not the act, but the broken promise. A promise to God went beyond mankind’s feeble chemistry; or so Father Paul always thought.

A man is like his trace, a wake of acts both kind and harsh. This had been his doctrine. We are but men and do what men do. But we are fashioned by God in his image, and in God’s trace we must exhibit the deep blessings of the spirit.

He sighed again, the chill radiating in his own trace, and then moved away from the graveyard. Mrs. Gianbattista would be there soon, after all, and the dear lady needed her space. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The clouds form over Ridgewood, NJ and also over Perry Chaplin's daily struggle to overcome the death of his lover, Bobby. He tries, but not until Perry ventures on a blind date with Marlin Fisk does a ray of hope emerge through the clouds. Not until then does he get the sinking feeling that Bobby still lurks and intrudes more than figuratively upon the scene. My novel _*Bobby's Trace * _ is a work that explores the crack between the worlds of the living and the dead, and the fusion of sacred truth with profane reality. Not until Perry crosses the confessional's threshold does he realize both. At 120 pages, this one should suit your beach reads needs in a big way.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a beach read par excellance, but I'm biased and rarely go to the beach. Is that my book you're rading there, eh? Good choice.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The confessional awaits.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Be it a kindle or be it a nook,
This one's your summer beach red book.​*
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Third Published Book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Second member of the Triptych is Mystery

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The perfect summer beach read - short, sweet and lingering.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Free Coupon available at the Smashwords Summer Sale - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still on sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 3 of the Smashword summer FREE sale.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming into the stretch on the Smashword's Sale on this book (FREE).

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:
The boss headed for the rear of the office halting at the window — a window that afforded a view of the parking lot, complete with an ugly, pea-green dumpster. The parking lot belonged to Gamma Rex. The dumpster, however, belonged to the Chicken Shack next door. A wintry breeze rattled a plastic bag caught in the dumpster’s lid. Mary assumed that Mildred lingered at the window for a reason that begged for attention.

Mary Hughes had been Mildred Wickersham’s confidant at times. Cheaper than therapy. In Wickersham’s case, therapy was a confessional with the good fathers of Our Lady of Perpetual Grace R.C. just over the border in Glen Rock. Still, Mary had learned that people often needed an ear, a shoulder and sometimes a knowing nod to keep them from drug-induced delusions. So she sidled to Mildred’s side, joining her reflection — a duet in the windowpane.

Mildred clicked her tongue, and then sighed.

“I need to talk to that slob next door,” she said. “I’d rather see dog piles in a vacant lot than his scrubby chicken overspill. Such an eye-sore.” She turned to Mary. The overspill wasn’t a pressing issue. The chicken vendor was always a good excuse for ranting, although, truth be told, the four-piece bucket with corn bread had graced many Gamma Rex lunch boxes. “I should have planted trees and saved myself the eye sore.” 

Mrs. Wickersham reversed course, returning toward her office, Mary in tow. The boss veered toward the lobby — a waiting room for clients and prospects. It smacked of a doctor’s office and, lately, had been as silent as a tomb. Still, Mrs. Wickersham had installed a receptionist behind the welcome counter.

“Phillipa,” Mrs. Wickersham said, interrupting the receptionist from the latest issue of Glamour. “Has the mail arrived?”

Phillipa rustled the pages, making no effort to hide her slacking. 

“Yes, Mrs. Wickersham. On the counter.” 

“Have you opened it yet?”

“Too early,” she said. Phillipa closed the magazine, and then reached for a stack of goldenrod forms. “Vendor requests first.”

This was rich. The vendor requests were so old that President Garfield could have submitted them. Mildred cuffed her eyebrows, a migraine percolating. 

“Phillipa. The mail comes first.”

Phillipa shuffled about her workspace. Finding a laminated card, she held it out, because it was a directive so cracked it might have been the menu for the Chicken Shack.

“Vendor requisitions are Tuesday’s priority,” she said, tapping the card with her index finger. “Right there. See. And the mail’s not opened until 9:30.”

Mrs. Wickersham rolled her eyes. 

“But it’s past eleven.” 

Mary expected an explosion instead of simmering ire, but whatever bugged Mildred, it went beyond the mail and the dumpster and the useless bauble that muddied the lobby.

“The mail was late,” Phillipa snapped. “So there it rests until I get to it. It’s Tuesday.”

Mildred turned to Mary.

“So there it rests. It missed its window of opportunity and now it must wait ‘til Wednesday.” She swept the mail into her arms. Mary reached for it, but Mildred hugged it like an orphaned babe. “My burden, Mary. Mine.”

Mildred continued her peregrination toward her office, ruminating as she went.

“When I first plugged away here . . . well not here, ‘cause we started in a small walk-in on Maple Avenue — just Mr. Wickersham and myself and . . . Sarah Brighton and, for a time Marshal Aimes.” Her eyes flashed to the fluorescent lighting. “He was a good one — a pioneer. COBOL isn’t everyone’s cup of tea you know. Well, you would know that, wouldn’t you? But . . . where was I?”

“Maple Avenue.”

“Yes, Maple Avenue. We had only three accounts then.” She stopped to ponder today’s clientele. No more than twelve, but steady. Lucrative. “Only three accounts then . . . and they never paid on time. The mail bundle was lighter. Still, I’d tackle it every morning.”

“At 9:30?” 

Mildred giggled.

“Yes, at 9:30; and it was never late, and if it was, I’d be the one to hurry down the street to the Post Office. Ridgewood had a different Post Office then, not that fancy Veteran’s Memorial thing-a-ma-bob that sits there now. But I guess the town’s gone upper crust.” She raised her pinky. “Yes, I would tackle the mail or the postmaster, and guess what?” Mary shrugged. “I loved to open the mail. I guess I’ll love to open it today too.” She raised her voice. “If payments are light, I might need to cut expenses to keep the lights on.” She winked.

They stood before her office now, her gloom dissipating. Reminiscing sometimes did that. Mrs. Wickersham suddenly stopped while crossing the threshold. 

Edward C. Patterson
author of Bobby's Trace


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Like a ghost story with a big twist? Here you go.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's eyes drew the world to his soul, but now that he's gone, the world follows in his trace.

Eward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a true believer in the twilight crack between the worlds - and so does my protagonist.

Edward C. Pattrson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to read all three novellas - _*Cutting the Cheese*_, _*No Irish Need Apply * _ and _*Bobby's Trace * _ in one neat volume, they are available in _*Oh, Dainty Triolet*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's more than admissions being shared in the confessional.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's that time again - a month before Halloween, when a good Halloween read is in order. Hint, Hint.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, this is the perfect Halloween read - by the hearth with a tall Chambord.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Boo!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A perennial favorite halloween read.

Edward C. Pattrson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Find out why the holy water is boiling.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a little twisted ghost story that should get you wondering.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This work raises some nifty questions.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a Ghost in the machine and the attic too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The three musketeers of my published works are _*Cutting the Cheese*_, _*No Irish Need Apply * _ and _*Bobby's Trace*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What happens when the twilight engulfs us?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the first book I presented here on Kindleboards and it was received well.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Holy water is boiling as the confessional door is shut

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Winter Read Number Two.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three P's. The Programmer, the Priest and the Poltergeist. Now there's a combo.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A book that goes bump in the night.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The real Bobby was the sweetest young man I ever knew, whose eyes linger. For that reason, I bei\gin the work describing Bobby's eyes. In my novel _*Look Away Silence*_, Bobby appears (living) and also has an AIDS quilt dedicated to him.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As much as the genre of this work is Paranormal (and Boo-scare Ghosty), it also deals with the dilemma of gay men in the priesthood. And no, it ain't an anti-Catholic diatirbe. I rarely get on a soapbox in my novels since my characters prevail.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby needs to move on or he's putting Perry at risk.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On the Boo-factor, this may be only a 7, but for surprise endings, feedback says 10.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Boo!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes the paranormal can be oh so normal. Such is love beyond the grave.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a big twist in this little novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Rainy Day Ghost Story

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still going strong after four years.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This ain;t your run of the mill ghost story.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life Beyond the Confessional
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's your beach read #3.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fast beach read for your summer delight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a great 4th of July read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A eartfelt tale. I knew the ghost, personally.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A great idea for the beach blanket.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three little reads for the beach - Cutting the Cheese, No Irish Need Apply and Bobby's Trace. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Are there ghosts in New Jersey?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also available in the omnibus Oh, Dainty Triolet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When the holy water boils, wash your socks.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Nothing like a Gothic tale in the wilds of North Jersey.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get This Halloween Read today.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A big thank you to all my readers for their continued support. May I keep you entertained for years to come.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Boo!*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The BOOk that Put the BOO in BOOk!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you beliee in ghosts? More important, do ghosts believe in you?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's Eyes Captured the World

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When Love Refuses to Let Go

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I got a ghost for YOU!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Father Gerard Finds the Light Beyond the Confessional


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Ghost in the Rectory?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Perry and Marlin.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In life and death, Bobby is a charmer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A ghost in the rectory, the car, the moetl and even in the  . . . machine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A study on a closet of a different kind.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fpr some, the confessional is the ultimate closet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Winter in Ridgewood NJ and the spirits are out and ablout.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I did say rectory.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a ghost in the machine, the motel and the holy water. ome trinity, that.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Who's afraid of ghosts? Not Perry Chaplain, beause he knows this one. But perhaps he should be more wary.

Edwaed C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes the past lingers until it overshadows the future.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a spooky evening's reading.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do the Dead Mourn the Living?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Let me keep you up at night.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bobby's eyes are watching


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a Church in Ridgewood, NJ and thereby hangs a tale

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is primarily a romantic haunting story with many twists.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When the Holy Water Boils and the attic creaks it's BOBBY'S TRACE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Confessional Open in the wake of BOBBY'S TRACE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Chapter
Marlie Fiske

The red metallic cell phone, the only flashy item on the nightstand, was silent now, but it had rung out Satie’s Gymnespodia No. 2 three times in the last hour. Each time Marlin Fisk raced to the nightstand, snatched it up, and then listened to silence. 
Hello, he whispered — several times with each instance, but the caller didn’t respond. Marlin wasn’t upset by this. It was a limited use cell phone number, distributed to others with care. In fact, by word of mouth only. It wasn’t a business phone, although it might as well have been given the business it transacted. Now, however, the red flashy T-Mobile slept beside the mini-CD player.
Marlin Fisk stared at the phone wanting it to ring again. This time he’d intervene and encourage the shy caller. He knew the shtick. He knew what to say. He supposed that three times was a strike out, the chance at another rattle of Gymnespodia slim. If that was the case, it would be a quiet night — a bite to eat, a book, some writing (a work in progress) and . . . yes, some Gilbert and Sullivan. He was in the mood for that. Yes.
Marlin bounced off the bed to his music shelf near the window and poked along the stacks until his fingers rapped on . . . Princess Ida. Yes, he was in a Princess Ida mood — rat-ta-ta-tat. He began humming and soon sang, a bit off-key at first, but soon found a key borrowed from some imagined sonority:

Oh, dainty triolet! 
Oh, fragrant violet! 
Oh, gentle heigho-let! 
(Or little sigh). 
On sweet urbanity, 
Through mere inanity, 
To touch their vanity 
We will rely! 

As he sang, he clapped the case, fumbling with the first disc, his index finger poking through the center hole. He then returned to rattle the woodwork with King Paramount and Gamma Rex. As he turned, his eyes caught the late afternoon sun that filigreed through the naked maples in the yard. He paused.
From this third floor vantage point, Marlin saw the sweeping panorama of Ridgewood’s low skyline, nothing higher than this point, except steeples and a distant water tower. He smiled, a gentle smile — a handsome smile even, calm and deceptively serene. He winked in the sunlight. In a corner of the yard was a winter dry garden. He was allowed to plant there in spring. He would pluck the early crocus and wait for the first narcissus and tulips to push toward the sunlight. Grape hyacinths were among his favorites. 
It’ll need some work, he thought, transmuting his song to humming. He had almost forgotten his intent on playing the opera. He sighed. A solitary sigh — almost bidding; hollow like the silence on the other end of the cell phone. He gazed at the silvery CD as it caught the sun’s glint. It would be a quiet evening. Just him, the plate, the page and Sir Arthur Sullivan.
Marlin grabbed a big black book on his trail back to the bed. He popped in the CD and waited for the martial Overture to begin. When it subsided into the softer adagio section, he sighed again and smiled again and sat upon the bed again. He dared not open the book during the presto, but the adagio beckoned him to the page. He closed his eyes over a passage as if he had committed the words to memory, only meaning to use the book as a prompter should his memory fail. 
It was a lonely moment waiting for the cell to ring again, but he was sure that it would not — not tonight at least. However, Marlin Fisk needed it to ring again tonight. The deep ravine and the river that coursed his veins called to that silent voice to speak up . . . to speak up and ask for it. It had been a week since anyone had asked for it. Marlin was a giver, although he was known to take. His mind dwelled in green pastures and on universal sacrifice — agnus dei, if you will, but the pulse of that deep river displaced calm visions of hyacinths and early blossoming crocus. He battled to keep his vessel on dry land, his eyes on the apostolic. 
The CD player plunked through the opening chorus — Search throughout the Panorama, pulsating over the nightstand. He thought that perhaps the music wasn’t really helping him to forget, to forgo. It might be even encouraging him to search throughout the panorama for meat to sate his hunger. Soon Act One progressed and the black book slipped. Then, the trio came, and he sang along with the chorus. This time in the correct key:

Oh, dainty triolet!
Oh, fragrant violet! 
Oh, gentle heigho-let! 
(Or little sigh). 
On sweet urbanity, 
Through mere inanity, 
To touch their vanity 
We will rely!

Marlin had it both ways for too long now. As he nodded off under the choral sonority and the black book, he promised to take that cell phone number out of circulation. Anonymity had its perks, but the sparks were cold. At times, icy in its aftermath, taunting and tempting and . . .
Gymnespodia No. 2.
The blend of Sullivan and Satie sounded weird, especially in combatant keys. Marlin pushed the book aside, snapping the CD player, silencing for good the Battle Finale. He flipped the cell phone open and prayed for something that precluded silence.
“Hello.”
Silence . . . again.
However, there was someone there. Marlin sensed a presence as if a ghost had poked its silky coldness into his ear. 
“I know you’re there. Don’t hang up, because I know you’re not used to making a call like this. I know this. Trust me.” Silence. “Don’t hang up. Stay silent if you want, but listen. You should know.” Marlin slouched on the bed. “You should know that I’m not a hustler. I’m not for sale. I’m low key. No entanglements. That’s all.” 
Silence, but not dead air. The caller was listening, which was better than hanging up. Marlin wanted this badly now. He needed it — the release — the companionship, the . . . 
Sell it, man. Sell it.
“Listen. You don’t need to speak. I’m sure it’s taken some courage for you even to call me. But, face it, this is your fourth call. You’re getting closer. Really close, man.”
Please. Please, say something.
“Sometimes it happens this way,” Marlin said. “If it helps, I’m . . . a good looker.”
A slight tongue click on the other end. 
“They all say that.”
Finally.
“Do they? You’re a veteran then? I thought after three silent calls I’d hooked a newbie. How interesting?”
Giggle. 
“I’m just not sure if I’m ready for . . .”
“Maybe you are a newbie? Sorry if I’m pushing.”
“No. It’s just that . . . I haven’t dated in some time.”
Tough sale. 
Marlin knew that this might be just dinner and conversation, but . . . wasn’t that better than no dinner and Acts? 
“So you’re currently in a relationship and are cheating?”
“No.”
“Then . . . you’re coming off a relationship?”
“You might say that. I’m just so . . .”
“Ugly?”
Giggle. 
“No, I’m not bad looking.”
“Oh. Well, that wasn’t the question now, was it?”
“What is the question?”
“Do you eat?”
Hesitation. 
“Of course I eat.”
“Then how about . . .”
“There’s a new place in Glen Rock,” said the caller. “Just opened. I heard it’s . . .”
“Fabulous,” Marlin said. “I mean, it’s called Fabulous Faye’s. Tres gay.”
“Sounds like a place to maybe try. Do you think . . .”
“Food is food.”
“Well, I wouldn’t go that far?”
“How far would you . . .” Marlin caught himself. “Um, travel for a bit to eat.”
Silence. 
Did I lose him?
“Not far on a first . . . Well, to eat at least. Do you know where . . .”
“I can find it.” Marlin scanned the shelf for his alarm clock. “How about six thirty?”
Silence. 
Please don’t disconnect now. Please don’t.
“Six thirty, then. Dinner. How will I know you?”
“Just look for a dude with one leg and a hump.”
Nervous laughter. 
“You’re shittin’ me.”
“Yes, I’m shittin’ you. Don’t worry. I’ll find you. No one in this town eats before seven anyway, but it’s a school night.”
“You’re a teacher?”
“No. You know what I mean. There’s work . . . and early . . . work tomorrow. So if we want to make a time of it . . . best to start early, eh?”
“I guess,” came the voice.
“By the way, I’m Marlin, if you didn’t know already.”
“I know . . . I mean, it’s on the post-it.”
“Post-it?” Marlin laughed. “Next it’ll be on the bathroom wall.”
“It pays to advertise.”
A smart-ass. Good. 
“And you’re my little mystery. Shall I just look for nervous Nelly pacing the carpet?”
“Sorry. I’m Perry — Perry . . .”
“No last names . . . yet.”
“Oh.”
“See you at . . .”
“Six.”
“Six-thirty.”
“Yes. Got it.” 
Silence.
“Bye now . . . Marlin.”
“See you, Perry.”
Disconnect.
Marlin gazed at the CD-Player. He pounded on the switch, resuming full play. He gazed at the shower stall, and then at the wardrobe . . . something fetching, or something that would fetch.
Oh, but dinner. 
He wouldn’t be eating in, so he bounced off the bed, heading for the door. The hallway was narrow, ending at an old wooden staircase. He hooked his hand on the banister and tread down a flight, whistling the last chorus of the Oh, Dainty Triolet. No reading or writing tonight. No manual stimulation . . . at least, he hoped. No dinner from the kitchen. 
He stepped along the landing to the last flight that descended to the foyer. He didn’t make it to the bottom, because as he reached the first floor, a middle-aged woman emerged from the parlor. She wore an apron and held a spoon. She had probably heard creaking on the stairs and decided to intercede. Marlin halted.
“Mrs. Gianbattista.”
“Don’t tell me.” She pouted, the spoon, which dripped a bloody rendition of sauce Bolognese, flopped in her crossed arms. “You’re going out. I don’t know why I bother, but it’s your loss, not mine. There will be leftovers.”
“Sorry.” He shrugged.
She turned, shaking her head and the spoon, muttering something in Italian, which translated to . . . well, defied translation when you come right down to it. 
“Oh, you need not tell him that I’ve . . . well, gone.”
She turned again. 
“Yes, Father Gerard. Anything you say, Father Gerard. I live by your word and the word of the Holy father in Rome . . . Father Gerard.”
“Thanks,” he said. “Bless you.”
Marlin Fisk raced back to his room and to the sanctity of a hot shower. He loosened his collar during the ascent.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE on Smashwords for July use SW100 as coupon code upon check out
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com.

Bobby's Trace
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Why is the Holy Water boiling?

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still Free at Smashwords. Use SW100 as the coupon code when checking out.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 15th & 16th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 30th & October 1st at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE at Amazon Today Only - October 31st*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 6th & 7th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY February 6th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 4th & 5th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Gordon Bickerstaff (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Edward,

I notice that you have made Bobby's Trace available free on many occasions over the past couple of years. Can I ask if it making it free for short periods does increase sales of this book and your other books. As a strategy to increase sales does it work?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. I have all 23 of my books on the Kindle Select Service,  which provides 5 freepromotional days per book per quarter. Therefore, I can and do offer at least one of my books for FREE daily. I value readership more than dollar sales, as my authorship is my legacy. However, since I've adopted this daily FREE policy, my book sales have quadrupled. I find many readers introduced to my works for free, will purchase the rest or perhaps sample another. As a result, my readership is nearing the 50,000 mark with enough royalties per month to pay all my utilities including the phone bill. In addition, I've garnered nearly 350 revies, the lion share 5 and 4 stars, which adds to the legacy as I continue to write and publish.

Thanks for asking, and BTW, Bobby's Trace's sales have spiked since being offered for free.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gordon Bickerstaff (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. 

I will give it a go with my books.

Gordon Bickerstaff


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday & Tuesday May 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tommorow June 26th & 27th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tommorow August 12th & 13th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tommorow Sep 22nd & 23rd at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Halloween Special
FREE Today Only October 31st at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Nov 25th & 26th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 10th & 11th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*
What Readers say:

"This Book's a Keeper!" - E. Luv

"M. Night Shyamalan Beware" - T. Mulder

"I'm sleeping with the lights on!" - R.G. Banks

"A TERIFFIC GHOST STORY" - M. D. Phelps

--------------------------------

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------

